# Laptop als DVD Player nutzen!?



## feldex (9. März 2012)

Wie die Überschrift schon sagt wollte ich DVD über Lappi schauen, habe mich über Adaptermöglichkeiten etc.kundig gemacht.Nun bin ich in den roten großen Elektroriesen wollte mir jenes Kabel kaufen da rät mir der Verkäufer davon ab ich könnte ja nur 600x400 auf meinem Röhren Fernseher schauen kann mir das nicht wirklich vorstellen.Brauch mal bitte nen Tipp 
Test Lenovo Thinkpad T500 Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests

MFG


----------



## ΔΣΛ (9. März 2012)

Welcher Fernseher ist es, und welche Stecker (HDMI, VGA, SCART) auf der Rückseite hat er ?
Welche Ausgänge hat dein Laptop ?


----------



## feldex (9. März 2012)

Laptop siehe link Fernseher SCART/rot weiss gelb chinch


----------



## ΔΣΛ (9. März 2012)

Du benötigst ein Adapter-Kabel, "VGA auf Scart", anders geht es nicht bei dir.
Dein Laptop ist gut, aber nur dein Fernseher ist die Schwachstelle bei dem unterfangen, aber dennoch möglich.

PS :
Bitte gewöhne dir bitte an vermehrt Satzzeichen, sowie Absätze in diene Texte einzubauen.
Dann sind deine Texte viel leichter zu lesen, und auch verständlicher.


----------



## Forfex (9. März 2012)

Triceratops schrieb:


> PS :
> Bitte gewöhne dir bitte an vermehrt Satzzeichen, sowie Absätze in diene Texte einzubauen.
> Dann sind deine Texte viel leichter zu lesen, und auch verständlicher.


 

Nun mach mal halblang. Ist doch verständlich was Er schreibt.


----------



## Herbboy (9. März 2012)

Der Scart an Deinem TV wird vermutlich nicht mit VGA kompatibel sein. Kabel für VGA auf Scart sind idr für Beamer gedacht, bei denen der Scart wiederum für VGA kompatibel ist.

Du müsstest daher vermutlich einen aktiven Wandler kaufen, und die sind nicht bllig, vor allem wenn sie halbwegs was taugen sollen. Du würdest mit ca 20€ *vielleicht* auskommen, aber so billige Wandler sind dann auch Glücksache, siehe hier vor allem die nicht so guten Meiungen: Amazon.de: Kundenrezensionen: LIGAWO PC TV Konverter - NEU! - ganz einfach Pc/ Laptop mit Tv verbinden - mit Scart Adapter, Cinch Kabel, S-Video Kabel, VGA Kabel, USB Stromkabel - VGA zu S-Video/ Composite Konverter Adapter Wandler

Ich halte es daher für cleverer, wenn Du Dir einfach für 30-40€ einen richtigen DVD-Player kaufst, der im Gegensatz zu Deinem Laptop zudem auch fernbedienbar ist und keine Lüfter hat, die Du beim DVD-Schauen per Laptop evlt. hören wirst. zB hier für 38€ auch mit USB, so dass Du auch Filmdateien damit abspielen kannst: http://www.amazon.de/Philips-DVP3850-Player-DivX-Ultra-zertifiziert/dp/B004QGXX5S/ Falls Du einen mit USB nimmst, dann trotzdem besser vorher informieren, welche Dateien gehen und welche nicht - nur damit Du nicht enttäuscht wirst.


ps: "da rät mir der Verkäufer davon ab ich könnte ja nur 600x400 auf meinem Röhren Fernseher schauen" => die genaue Auflösung kenn ich nicht, aber Röhrenfernseher haben so oder so nur eine Auflösung von maximal etwa 720x520 oder so. zB Gaming oder eine Officedatei lesen kannst Du am Röhren-TV vergessen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (9. März 2012)

Forfex schrieb:


> Nun mach mal halblang. Ist doch verständlich was Er schreibt.


Ich bin weit davon entfernt so hohe Ansprüche wie ein Lehrer zu haben, aber dennoch ist ein Text viel leichter zu lesen wenn er übersichtlich gestaltet ist.


----------



## feldex (9. März 2012)

Mir ging es eigentlich nur um die mir vom Verkäufer gesagte Auflösung die ich mir nicht Vorstellen konnte


----------



## Herbboy (9. März 2012)

Inwiefern? Dass die höher sein müsste? Oder noch niedriger? Wie gesagt: RöhrenTVs haben halt effektiv nur etwas um die 700x500. Und das ist dann auch kein pixelgenaues, scharfes Bild.


----------



## feldex (10. März 2012)

Also schau ich Fersnsehen auch nur in so einer niedrigen Auflösung effektiv


----------



## Herbboy (10. März 2012)

Das Fernsehsignal ist aber was anderes - das ist schwer zu erklären, aber ein TV-Signal am Röhrensignal wirkt scharf, und ein HD-Film vom PC abgesielt per Verbindung zum TV kann grottig aussehen.

Und so oder so: nur ein Adapterkabel wird vermutlich wie gesagt sowieso nicht gehen, da der Eingang an Deinem TV vermutlich nicht für VGA geeignet ist. Da muss also ein Wandler her, und bei dem Preis für nen Wandler kannst Du auch direkt einen DVD-Player kaufen, der dann auch 100pro ein gutes Bild bringt.


----------

